# Rod repair



## FLWhaler (Oct 1, 2007)

Is Ron still around rod and reel depot?


----------



## REDFISH KING (May 9, 2009)

Yeah I stopped in there Thursday afternoon and he was in there


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

The address is 8911 Fowler Rd. Pensacola. Right by Lowes on 9 mile Rd.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

How about that ....that's the house that I grew up in !


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

I was by there last week too. seems like he's staying busy. His hours are a bit out of the norm, I believe Wed-Sat, 12-6.


----------



## Scouticus (Jul 23, 2015)

Grouper King you'll have to go by and look around then!


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

His hours are 12 to 6 Wed thru Saturday but most evenings when I'm there doing rods the doors are always open later.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Yeah I've got a rod or 2 that need a little attention, I'll have to stop by one day.


----------



## BigFishKB (Oct 1, 2007)

Hey GrouperKing, I was telling Ron about you last night and he reminded me of the concrete slab that has your name in it!


----------

